# Hard Critter to Catch (Skink?)



## DRB1313 (Apr 24, 2007)

I see this guy about everyday, but he always hides. He'll keep his head poked out watching me and as soon as I walk off he comes out again. I finally managed to get a somewhat decent shot today.  I think he's a Blue Tailed Skink, not sure though.
Hope Ya Enjoy.


----------



## Slingblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep, they don't stay around long when they have decided you are too close.  I've got one that hangs out around the front of my house that I've been trying to get a pic of.


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice picture! That's a male five-lined skink. As they grow older, the males lose the 5 lines that run down their backs and become a uniform brownish color. They also sport a sexy orange jaw during breeding season, which can make them look sort of like the broadheaded skink.


----------



## ronfritz (Apr 24, 2007)

How you manage to get those lizard shots is impressive.

You must have some kind of suburban ghillie suit that makes you look like a lawn ornament or something.

I've been wandering around my yard at lunch each day this week with my camera in hand and have seen them but they run from me like I was some kinda skink molester.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 24, 2007)

Trust me, It was not easy. My neighbors must think I'm some kind of Loon.  I'm always out there lurking around for something.  Skink molester, now that's funny.
Thanks for the ID shaggybill, I look it up after I posted it and you are correct.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 24, 2007)

Really nice photo DRB.  Had me fooled with the blue tailed skink, cause I couldn't see the tail.

Thanks for sharing the shy critter.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

you are a lizard chasin' maniac!!! i think i need to paint my chin red to get close to them!!!


----------



## leo (Apr 25, 2007)

*Great shot DRB*

Thanks for posting it


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 25, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> you are a lizard chasin' maniac!!! i think i need to paint my chin red to get close to them!!!


  This I want to see.


----------



## bigswamp (Apr 25, 2007)

Good job! About all I ever see of them is their tail!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2007)

I get this vision of DRB crawlin around sneakin up on these fast  little guys   I'd just bet it's that tongue flickin call that get him close 

Nice capture DRB


----------



## rip18 (Apr 25, 2007)

Yep, skinks can be skittish!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2007)

The scale detail is great on that one!!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Apr 28, 2007)

Very nice pic! 

I found out (by accident) a good way to catch one if the mood should strike you. Set out a cricket cage with a few crickets in it...the skink will go in and eat but can't get back out.


----------

